# death bed regret



## MAKIS (Dec 18, 2012)

Death bed regret που είπε ή δεν είπε, λίγο πριν πεθάνει κάποιος.


----------



## nickel (Dec 18, 2012)

Απ' όσο ξέρω, _death bed regrets_ (ή _deathbed regrets_) είναι αυτά για τα οποία μετανιώνεις στο νεκροκρέβατο, στον τελικό απολογισμό: τα πράγματα που έκανες και θα προτιμούσες να μην έχεις κάνει, τα πράγματα που δεν έκανες και θα ήθελες να έχεις κάνει — ό,τι το πιο όψιμο σε όψιμη μεταμέλεια. Έχουμε ένα γενικότερο πρόβλημα με την απόδοση της λέξης _regret_, που είναι το *μετάνιωμα* (οι πράξεις και οι παραλείψεις για τις οποίες μετανιώνεις). _Εκείνα για τα οποία μετανιώνει ο ετοιμοθάνατος_;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 18, 2012)

_Οι τύψεις στο νεκροκρέβατο;_


----------



## nickel (Dec 18, 2012)

Τι τύψεις και ενοχές πια; Τι να σε βασανίσει;


----------



## bernardina (Dec 18, 2012)

nickel said:


> Τι τύψεις και ενοχές πια; Τι να σε βασανίσει;



Η στερνή σου γνώση που δεν είχες πρώτα.


----------



## nickel (Dec 18, 2012)

Εννοώ ότι οι τύψεις συνειδήσεως είναι οι ενοχές που σε βασανίζουν με κάποια διάρκεια και συνήθως για πράξεις παρά για παραλείψεις (δεν μπορείς να έχεις τύψεις επειδή δεν ενέδωσες στις πιέσεις του Μελ Γκίμπσον, μπορείς όμως να έχεις regrets).


----------



## bernardina (Dec 18, 2012)

Regrets I've had a few, but then again, too few to mention ;)
(θα θυμηθείτε να το βάλετε στο τελευταίο μου ξεπροβόδισμα; ) :)


----------



## bernardina (Dec 18, 2012)

Δεν έχει πλάκα που παράλληλα εξελίσσεται αυτή η συζήτηση;   :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 18, 2012)

Πάντως, Νικ-Ελ, κι εσύ λίγο μπερδεμένα μας τα λες εδώ:



nickel said:


> Απ' όσο ξέρω, _death bed regrets_ (ή _deathbed regrets_) είναι αυτά για τα οποία μετανιώνεις στο νεκροκρέβατο, στον τελικό απολογισμό: τα πράγματα που έκανες και θα προτιμούσες να μην έχεις κάνει, τα πράγματα που δεν έκανες και θα ήθελες να έχεις κάνει — ό,τι το πιο όψιμο σε όψιμη μεταμέλεια. Έχουμε ένα γενικότερο πρόβλημα με την απόδοση της λέξης _regret_, που είναι το *μετάνιωμα* (οι πράξεις *και* οι παραλείψεις για τις οποίες μετανιώνεις). _Εκείνα για τα οποία μετανιώνει ο ετοιμοθάνατος_;





nickel said:


> Εννοώ ότι οι τύψεις συνειδήσεως είναι οι ενοχές που σε βασανίζουν με κάποια διάρκεια και συνήθως για πράξεις παρά για παραλείψεις (δεν μπορείς να έχεις τύψεις επειδή δεν ενέδωσες στις πιέσεις του Μελ Γκίμπσον, μπορείς όμως να έχεις regrets)


Όπου για μεν το regret βλ. πρώτο quote ανωτέρω, για δε το παράδειγμα μέσα στις παρενθέσεις, θα επισημάνω απλώς ότι θα πρέπει να εννοείται ως gender-oriented.


----------



## Earion (Dec 18, 2012)

Επιθανάτια μεταμέλεια.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 18, 2012)

Earion said:


> Επιθανάτια μεταμέλεια.


Πολύ καλό!


----------



## nickel (Dec 18, 2012)

Next question: Πώς μεταφράζουμε τα παρακάτω; (Από OALD)

I have no regrets about leaving Newcastle (= I do not feel sorry about it).
What is your greatest regret (= the thing that you are most sorry about doing or not doing)?


----------



## bernardina (Dec 18, 2012)

nickel said:


> Next question: Πώς μεταφράζουμε τα παρακάτω; (Από OALD)
> 
> I have no regrets about leaving Newcastle (= I do not feel sorry about it).
> What is your greatest regret (= the thing that you are most sorry about doing or not doing)?


Δεν μετανιώνω καθόλου που έφυγα από το Νιούκασλ.
Τι είναι αυτό για το οποίο μετανιώνεις περισσότερο;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 18, 2012)

Και αν θέλαμε να τα συνδέσουμε με τη μεταμέλεια και το μεταμελούμαι (δεν το συνιστώ· μικρά παιδιά, μην το κάνετε στο σπίτι χωρίς την επίβλεψη ενηλίκου!)

Δεν μεταμελούμαι καθόλου που έφυγα από το Νιούκασλ. (Βλ. _Κριαρά _Αα)
Τι είναι αυτό για το οποίο μεταμελείσαι περισσότερο; (Βλ. _Κριαρά_ Αδ)


----------



## nickel (Dec 18, 2012)

Εγώ για ένα πράγμα μετανιώνω εδώ: που έγραψα τη λέξη _μεταμέλεια_ στο #2. :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 18, 2012)

Και για το απαραίτητο μουσικό διάλειμμα:


----------



## Zazula (Dec 18, 2012)

nickel said:


> Έχουμε ένα γενικότερο πρόβλημα με την απόδοση της λέξης _regret_, που είναι το *μετάνιωμα* (οι πράξεις και οι παραλείψεις για τις οποίες μετανιώνεις).


http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?10645-No-more-regrets!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 18, 2012)

Α, ρε, Άλτσι....


----------



## nickel (Dec 18, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Α, ρε, Άλτσι....


Εγώ έχω συμβιβαστεί μ' αυτόν τον Άλτσι. Αν αρχίσει ο Άλτσι ΙΙ, που θα λέω άλλα πράγματα κάθε φορά, θα προβληματιστώ. Μέχρι να 'ρθει ο Άλτσι ΙΙΙ.


----------



## daeman (Dec 18, 2012)

Zazula said:


> http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?10645-No-more-regrets!





bernardina said:


> Regrets I've had a few, but then again, too few to mention ;)



Regrets we had a few, but then again too few to mention ;)
...
For what is a man, what has he got? 
If not his threads, then he has naught 
To say the things he truly feels and not the words of one who kneels
The record shows I found them posts and did it my way... :)


----------



## bernardina (Dec 18, 2012)

daeman said:


> Regrets we had a few, but then again too few to mention ;)
> ...
> For what is a man, what has he got?
> If not his threads, then he has naught
> ...


Well, the more the merrier ;)


----------



## daeman (Dec 18, 2012)

daeman said:


> Όχι άλλοι θλιμμηρυκασμοί.
> Τέρμα τα θρηναναμασήματα.
> Αρκετά με τις παρελθέγνοιες.
> Φτάνει πια η υστερομελαγχολία.
> ...


 
Να αυτοεμπνευστώ: _στερνομετάνιωμα_, _στερνομετανιώματα_: να μετανιώνεις στα στερνά σου γι' αυτά που έκανες ή δεν έκανες 
και είναι πολύ αργά πια για να χτυπήσεις την κεφαλή σου στον τοίχο.

αλλιώς _στερνομετανιωμός_, _ύστατος μετανιωμός_:
1. η μεταβολή γνώμης ή απόφασης που έχει σχηματιστεί από πριν, η μετάνοια: Μυρ. Παν. _"... αυτή την καρδιά να λιώνει από μετανιωμό"_. Αλλιώς μετάνιωμα. συνώνυμα: μεταμέλεια 
2. η αναγνώριση από κάποιον των ηθικών σφαλμάτων του.


----------



## Themis (Dec 19, 2012)

Πολύ μου άρεσε το _στερνομετάνιωμα_ (κι αν θέλουμε απόλυτη σαφήνεια, έχουμε επιθανάτια στερνομετανιώματα ή θανατομετανιώματα...).


----------



## Earion (Dec 19, 2012)

Συν ένα (πέντε χαρακτήρες) :)


----------



## MAKIS (Dec 20, 2012)

Και πώς λέγεται η Επιθανάτια μεταμέλεια που δεν έγινε ποτέ;
Κανείς δεν είπε την ώρα που πέθαινε: έπρεπε να είχα μείνει περισσότερες ώρες στο γραφείο


----------



## Themis (Dec 21, 2012)

MAKIS said:


> Και πώς λέγεται η Επιθανάτια μεταμέλεια που δεν έγινε ποτέ;
> Κανείς δεν είπε την ώρα που πέθαινε: έπρεπε να είχα μείνει περισσότερες ώρες στο γραφείο


Θανατομουλαρώματα. Ή θαναταμετανιώματα.


----------



## antongoun (Jun 23, 2019)

Καλημσπέρα σε όλους,
Είχα χρησιμοποιήσει κι εγώ το "νεκροκρέβατο" για το "deathbed", όπως χρησιμοποιείται παντού σε αυτό το νήμα, αλλά είδα πως και στο ΛΚΝ και στο ΜΗΛΝΕΓ έχει μόνο τη σημασία του "φερέτρου" (πολύ αργά για δεύτερες σκέψεις, δηλαδή). Το ίδιο και η "νεκρική κλίνη". Για τις δικές μου ανάγκες χρησιμοποίησα την "επιθανάτια κλίνη", αλλά τι λέτε γενικά;

Υγ. Από το τάμπλετ δυσκολεύομαι πολύ να βάλω συνδέσμους κτλ., my apologies... :)


----------



## Zazula (Jun 23, 2019)

Φίλοι μεν τα λεξικά, φιλτέρα δε η χρήση. Το «νεκροκρέβατο» μια χαρά χρησιμοποιείται και στη σημασία της επιθανάτιας κλίνης.


----------



## nickel (Jun 23, 2019)

*νεκροκρέβατο *ουδέτερο
1. κλίνη ή φορείο πάνω στο οποίο κοίτεται και/ή μεταφέρεται ο νεκρός
2. το κρεβάτι πάνω στο οποίο πεθαίνει κάποιος
https://el.wiktionary.org/wiki/νεκροκρέβατο

Μόνο στο Wiktionary. Το Χρηστικό δεν έχει τη λέξη, το ΜΗΛΝΕΓ έχει μείνει στο φέρετρο.


----------

